# What happened to the thread that varnyard started???



## redtail2426 (Apr 22, 2008)

Varnyard started a thread this morning about tegu's being smarter then monitor's and it looked like it was going to be a good debate but I can't seem to find the thread.


----------



## AB^ (Apr 22, 2008)

The thread went down hill very fast and became nothing but an arguement, Bobby stated his opinion, others stated theirs. Since it was going nowhere and was not productive at all it was removed.
Tegu keepers will always think tegus are smarter, varanid keepers will always think varanids are smarter. I think we can all agree on one thing however, they are both smarter than iguanas.


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hmmm unless there was name calling and what not I dont think the thread should have been deleted just because people stated there opinions. I have seen alot of other threads that were less productive not removed also....


----------



## AB^ (Apr 22, 2008)

A thread that is not productive is different from a a non productive thread that is turning into an arguement. No one has scientific evidence to prove one is smarter than the other plain and simple.
It appears more than one person joined just to argue on that particular thread. These forums are not for fighting and it wont be tolerated. If people want to actually discuss soemthing with out it getting heated we can always try that, but more than likely they turn into arguements again(as we have seen before)


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 22, 2008)

Is the thread already gone because I was wondering if you could PM me with the thread or something so I could see what happened it looked like a very interesting debate was about to occur just before I left for work and I would love to see what people's views were.


----------



## AB^ (Apr 22, 2008)

If I were to do that then other people would ask as well and in the name of fairness I would have to show them if I were to show you, that would make the purpose of deleting it void. My apologies.


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 22, 2008)

OK I am going to start another thread like that and just tell people to voice there opinions but not argue.... I would really like to see what people think on the this topic.


----------



## AB^ (Apr 22, 2008)

Not a problem.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 22, 2008)

It's exactly that...opinions. Without any evidence to support opinions, it's just going to be another thread full of verbal banter.

Boring.

:dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## AB^ (Apr 22, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> It's exactly that...opinions. Without any evidence to support opinions, it's just going to be another thread full of verbal banter.
> 
> Boring.
> 
> :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead :dead




Well people are entitled to their opinions, as long as it doesnt get heated we can give it a try, I'm not about censoring unpopular opinion as long as it remains semi productive and in good spirits.


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 22, 2008)

well whatever, it may be boring for you but I would just like to see what people's opinions are and maybe get a few people in there that have experience with both animals.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 22, 2008)

100% Agree with you Kevin. 

IMO, it's a waste of time. If someone can come up with scientific evidence to support ideas. Then it would be worth while.


----------



## redtail2426 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well how many people have the money, time, and brains to come up with "scientific evidence" like that I think you are asking for a bit to much.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 22, 2008)

redtail2426 said:


> Well how many people have the money, time, and brains to come up with "scientific evidence" like that I think you are asking for a bit to much.



I completely disagree.


----------



## AB^ (Apr 22, 2008)

And I am completely locking this


----------

